
Show HN: xOS – a 32-bit OS for the PC - omarrx024
https://github.com/omarrx024/xos
======
wolfhumble
Even though I haven't tested it, not bad coming from a "15-year-old computer
hobbyist". Congrats!

~~~
qb45
And includes XFS implementation in just half KLOC, not bad at all ;)

------
jv22222
Building stuff like OS's, frameworks, libraries, from the ground up is always
a very worthy pursuit.

It just makes you so much better at dealing with all the shit your future
career will throw at you.

Congrats, great job!

------
roryisok
Pretty nice technical achievement. I'm always excited at seeing an entirely
new OS, not based on Unix.

------
milanove
He also created a remake of this in C called "mos". Kind of irks me that he
does "if(var == true)" instead of "if(var)" in certain spots though.

~~~
saghm
He's 15, I think it's okay to cut him some slack

~~~
milanove
He was able to make his own operating system though. However, I agree. In
comparison to his achievement, simple code style choices are nearly
irrelevant.

------
jesuslop
Why not 64 bits?

~~~
DSMan195276
I donno if this is a serious question or not, but x86-64 is very much an
extension of regular 32-bit x86, just more complicated. For something like
this there's little reason to attempt 64-bit when 32-bit is much easier and
will essentially result in learning the same concepts.

~~~
riscy
There are real benefits to using x86-64 over x86, namely, x86 is starved of
general purpose registers. There are many more registers available on x86-64.

~~~
DSMan195276
True - that obviously applies more to writing assembly then C, but of course
this _is_ an assembly project.

Depending on your coding style though I'm not sure how much it would really
come into play - x86 is registered starved, but it also allowed memory
addresses in lots of instructions, allowing you to avoid putting things into
registers in the first place. You get twice the number of registers with
x86-64, but his code doesn't really appear to be suffering for not having
enough registers to begin with.

------
ratfacemcgee
damn this is impressive, regardless of age! I'm 31 and I sure as shit couldn't
do this!

------
lowpro
A 15 year old Egyptian kid made a new OS in asm who wants to study medicine.

Sounds like he needs to go to SV, I think he'd fit right in.

~~~
PeCaN
Nah, he's a pretty bright kid, I'd hate for his talent to go to waste.

~~~
fifteenforty
I'd hate to see his talent wasted in medicine.

Edit: I should elaborate: it's hard to put these sorts of analytical skills to
use in medicine, without banging your head against the wall. I've met some
brilliant software developers who happen to be doctors. They are universally
frustrated by their working environment.

~~~
mablap
How preposterous. Let the kid do what he wants. I would say Medicine needs
more software engineers than the other way around.

